# Spiel gesucht



## Morik (16. Jan 2006)

Hi,
da ich in der Schule eine GFS über das Thema Java-Programme schreiben soll, befinde ich mich derzeit auf der Suche nach einem einfachen, geeignetem spiel, anhand dessen Quelltext ich die grundlegenden Programmierstrategien erklären können.
Leider bin ich da in google nicht weiter gekommen. Ich wären echt dankbar für irgendwelche Vorschläge. Wenn irgendjemand eine Idee hat bitte ich ihn darum den passenden Link zu posten.

Ich bedank mich jetzt schon mal für eure Bemühungen,
Morik


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jan 2006)

Selbst schreiben?

Oder im Forum schauen?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewforum.php?f=37
und vllt auch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewforum.php?f=16


----------



## Morik (16. Jan 2006)

Zu Beginn wollte ich das Prog selber schreiben, aber mein Lehrer und ich sind zu der Überzeugung gekommen das es über meine Fahigkeiten hinaus geht. Deshalb sollte ich ein fertiges Prog nehmen und die Programmierstrategie offenlegen.


----------



## The_S (16. Jan 2006)

Kommt darauf an wie komplex das Spiel sein soll. Bei simplen wie Snake oder Tetris kann ich dir helfen


----------



## MPW (16. Jan 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommt darauf an wie komplex das Spiel sein soll. Bei simplen wie Snake oder Tetris kann ich dir helfen



Jo, Sanke kriegen wir hin, gibt es ja auch schon ganz viele, gibt hier irgendwo einen Thread wo nur snakes gepostet werden, da ist auch immer Sourcecode dabei.

Ausserdem sagt ja Lectron auch immer, bzw. hat es in seiner Signatur: Programmieren lernt man nur durch programmieren, und ganz bestimmt nicht durch abgucken bei anderen. Wenn man sowas wirklich verstehen will, muss man sich da reindenken und das schafft man nur richtig, wenn man sowas mal selber gemacht hat.

Wie lang programmierst du denn schon? Snake ist doch nur wirklich nicht allzu schwierig....Bin auch gerade an einem snakeclone, da ich mal Spass hatte sowas zu machen, ist aber noch nicht fertig, das Colisionhandling hat noch uebelste bugs, sonst wuerde ich dir den schicken.


----------



## Morik (16. Jan 2006)

> Kommt darauf an wie komplex das Spiel sein soll. Bei simplen wie Snake oder Tetris kann ich dir helfen icon_wink.gif


Also es sollte wirklich ein spiel der einfachsten Sorte sein. Da wäre snake oder so was in der Art bestimmt das richtige. 


> Wie lang programmierst du denn schon?


Ich selbst hab erst so vor nem Jahr oder so angefangen und will daher nix schweres, ausedem müssen das ja auch meine Klassenkameraden verstehen 


> Programmieren lernt man nur durch programmieren, und ganz bestimmt nicht durch abgucken bei anderen.


Das ist schon richtig, aber das ändert leider nix an der Tatsache, dass wir ein fertiges Programm nehmen sollen (Ich hab meinen Lehrer heut noch mal gefragt und der meinte, das ich das eh nie schaffen würd und das ich deshalb ein Fertiges nehmen muss!!). Sonst würd ich auch mal damit anfangen, ein eigenes zu programmieren. 
Also, wenn einer von euch nen guten link kennt, wo ich nen spiel in der Art mit offenem Quellcode legal downloaden kann, dann bitte ich ihn darum diesen zu posten, oder mir das Spiel direkt per mail zuzusenden.
meine e-mail addresse lautet: Sebastian.Zimmer@gmx.net

Morik


----------



## Roar (16. Jan 2006)

Morik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Ich hab meinen Lehrer heut noch mal gefragt und der meinte, das ich das eh nie schaffen würd und das ich deshalb ein Fertiges nehmen muss!!).


is ja'n netter lehrer :? illu hat doch schon 2 links zu spielen gepostet, ansonsten findest du im /demo verzeichnis vom sdk noch so einige java applikationen (keine spiele). aber ob der source unbedingt als musterbeispiel verwendet werden sollte hmm... ^^


----------



## MPW (17. Jan 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ansonsten findest du im /demo verzeichnis vom sdk noch so einige java applikationen (keine spiele). aber ob der source unbedingt als musterbeispiel verwendet werden sollte hmm... ^^



Also, natuerlich gibt es da Spiele:


```
jdk1.5.0_06\demo\applets\TicTacToe
```

^^sogar als Applet, d.h. man konzentriert sich nur auf das eigentliche Spiel, und der Code ist sehr professionell und kurz, oder meinst du, dass er zu schwer zu verstehen ist?

Schau dir das doch einfach mal an, nehmen duerfen tut man den auf jeden Fall, da es ja ein Demo ist


----------



## Campino (17. Jan 2006)

Morik: bau was selber und sag ihm , du hättest es von einem von uns per E-Mail bekommen, wie soll er das überprüfen?


----------



## Morik (23. Jan 2006)

Hi,
Ich bedank mich für eure Hilfe und freue mich darüber euch Mitteilen zu können, dass ich von Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch den Quellcode für 2 Spiele erhalten hab.
MfG
Morik


----------

